# Apache.pm failed to load!. (I am confused as hell)

## rew

this is a repost of something i put in programing/portage a few days ago, im still having problems.  i am trying to get mod perl working but having a hell of a time.  i know that i can build the so correctly because in my apache error log it shows a successful startup with modperl:

     [Fri Sep 20 18:54:49 2002] [notice] Apache/1.3.26 (Unix) mod_perl/1.27 configured -- resuming normal operations

so that works! good news right? wrong. the problem comes with the config. when i add the lines:

    AddHandler perl-script .pl

    PerlHandler Apache::Registry

... I get the error that Apache.pm failed to load. I can run `perl -e 'use Apache' ` without fault so i am really, really confused. i have tried unmerging and remergeing mod_perl.  I have tried installing Bundle::Apache from within the CPAN module's shell.  i just have no idea what to do. Anyone have anyideas?[/code]

----------

## kjeldahl

I'm having similar problems. I recently upgraded to the latest mod_perl, and after doing that Apache.pm can not be found. I looked through the output from the whole process, and it dutifully removed Apache.pm and related mod_perl items from /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/i686-linux.

However, it then installed the new modules under:

/usr/lib (instead of the original /usr/lib/perl5).

And then perl fails to find it, since it does not look under /usr/lib, but /usr/lib/perl5.

Looks like something is broken in the mod_perl ebuild file (or whatever it is called).

Marius K.

----------

## rac

Can you try emerging ExtUtils-MakeMaker and then mod_perl again, and see if anything improves?

----------

## rew

I had the 6.03-r1 build of ExtUtils-MakeMaker installed and it didnt seem to help but I will upgrade to 6.05 and let you know how it goes.

----------

## rew

[Mon Sep 23 00:49:54 2002] [notice] SIGUSR1 received.  Doing graceful restart

Apache.pm failed to load!.

Apache.pm failed to load!.

Apache.pm failed to load!.

Apache.pm failed to load!.

Apache.pm failed to load!.

----------

## DecoY

I have had the same problem... and this is what is did:

```

webserver root #cd /usr/lib

webserver lib# ln -sf /usr/lib/site_perl/5.6.1/i686-linux/Apache/ Apache

```

Then restarted apache and it worked

----------

## g29na

I'm having the same problem here.

Apache can't find Apache.pm

It searches in /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.6.1/i686-linux, among others...

But it is located at /usr/lib/site_perl/5.6.1/i686-linux

Is there a way to change the pointer? Or change the path?

----------

## rac

 *g29na wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It searches in /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.6.1/i686-linux, among others...
> 
> But it is located at /usr/lib/site_perl/5.6.1/i686-linux

 

Did you emerge ExtUtils-MakeMaker, like I suggested earlier in this thread?  You have described exactly the problem that that action is supposed to solve.

----------

## g29na

It worked! Thank you.

Sorry for missing that post.

----------

